# Tokay Gecko Bites .......... ( post pictures please )



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok,

I'm treating myself to a pair of Tokay's later this week or early next week.

My wife doesn't believe me when I tell her that they are PURE EVIL and can actually inflict some proper damage onto human fingers, lol.

She's too used to our placid little Leo's and can't understand how something so nice and friendly as a mere Gecko can be nasty.

Please post pictures of your wounds inflicted by your own little devils in disguise so that I can prove to her once and for all that Tokay's are in fact the Spawn of Satan ( in lizard form anyway ).

I'm sure my own pictures will soon follow as I am under no illusion as to how nasty they can be but please post your nastiest, most gruesome pics for me to prove this point to her.

Hopefully, it will be 1-0 to Volly after this, lmao.

Thanks in advance and best regards


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Awww they are little blue teddy bears, i don't know what you mean lol
hear is a few to be on with though lol


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Ha ha ha!!

Thanks.

Hmmmmm........ leather gloves hey? 
Didn't think of that - might be a good idea, lol.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> Awww they are little blue teddy bears, i don't know what you mean lol
> hear is a few to be on with though lol
> image
> image
> ...


C'mon ginnerone, your holding out on us, where is all the blood filled pics :lol2: 

Better not let you wife see some of ginnerones pics of rocky.... it will ruin your argument :whistling2:


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

yeh! i wanna see blood and guts!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

volly said:


> Ha ha ha!!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


 Yep most definatly a good idea lmfao


Crestie Chris said:


> C'mon ginnerone, your holding out on us, where is all the blood filled pics :lol2:
> 
> Better not let you wife see some of ginnerones pics of rocky.... it will ruin your argument :whistling2:


 Yeah don't let her see this video YouTube - tokay gecko, rocky and morph, and i don't know what u mean, blood and gutts pics:whistling2:


Button12 said:


> yeh! i wanna see blood and guts!


 seriously i don't know what you lot mean:whistling2:, OH OK, OK i'll find em out and post em when i've found em lmfao


----------



## Button12 (Nov 28, 2009)

good good


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

seriously guys i can't find any of my owned pics lmfao, i'll remember to get the camera out next time one of my pshyco's take a nibble lol.
have you convinced here yet by the way that not all Tok's are soft as Sh*te, don't let her see the video link i posted or she'll never beleive ya hahaha


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

LMAO!!

She watched your video and said they look just as friendly as the Leo's.
She also said that you must have "staged" the photo's and encouraged them to bite you, lol.

I then showed her some other video's online and she soon changed her mind, ha ha.

Oh, and thanks by the way for the care sheets e.t.c.

I'll be in touch soon when I get the little beasties.

Cheers


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

HAHAHA the last pic!!! 
and this was what my old tokay did...when he was small lol


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

This is the thread that made me finally bite the bullet and go get a rescued tokay 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/238710-tokay-won-again-lol.html

I just loved that cheeky face laughing at you lol.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Ha ha, nice one!!

Looking forward to the prospect of my new arrivals even more now!!!



Anymore please?

Cheers


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

just like i said in the afrock post animals like these are not evil satans or what ever they are ore nervous than other species and will bite yeah there more defensive but i would not say there evil just like pit bulls and other dogs its what people make thrm if they where so evil would people be able to tame them


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> just like i said in the afrock post animals like these are not evil satans or what ever they are ore nervous than other species and will bite yeah there more defensive but i would not say there evil just like pit bulls and other dogs its what people make thrm if they where so evil would people be able to tame them


Good point well presented, once they are comfortable with you and their surroundings and don't see you as a threat they are acctually very placid,


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> Good point well presented, once they are comfortable with you and their surroundings and don't see you as a threat they are acctually very placid,


My Sykes (as previously said, a rescue) was very frightened of us when we first got her. She wouldn't come out of hiding.
Now (a year or so later) she comes out, wants to see what you're doing. However you still cannot touch her, if you try she barks and runs. It takes a lot for her to bite (i.e. you grabbing her) but she just runs through fear.

Cant blame the old girl. She was full grown when i got her, has now filled out a bit but was treated really badly.

Eric is the same now, hes very scared and hides a lot. Whereas shelly's just a wee honey and likes to come out


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

for amusement


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

leebrett69 said:


> for amusement
> 
> image
> 
> image


Tokay: "om nom nom nom: :lol2:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Tokays look awsum


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

i don't like tokay geckos.
they're evil! :devil:


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think they're beautiful.... But I like having skin lol
So, No ta 
xx


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

you don't have to handle them, they are quite happy not being handled and are very beautiful, although once tamed they are even better, they are very inquisitive and have to lick everything lol and love sitting on your skin for the warmth too.


----------

